# any help with doing a snorkel set up on a 2008 popo 800



## muddinwill (Jun 2, 2009)

can anyone help me or direct me where i need to go to look at pictures for doing it myself thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I sure wish we had some PoPo stuff. I need to find someone around here who will let me snorkel theirs & do a write up.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

try this link http://www.dtcorns.bravehost.com/ATV/ATV.html/


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This is an 850...I know its different but it will give you an idea...maybe..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlprincon03/


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

theres alot of popo guys on http://rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum. n alot of them have snorks so check that site out..


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I sure wish we had some PoPo stuff. I need to find someone around here who will let me snorkel theirs & do a write up.


 
:agreed:

Come get mine, and you can snorkle it!!!!

Oh, and also, I know mine is a different yer, but they work on these newer ones also for the airbox, I got this plate to put the hoses to the airbox... It makes it ALOT easier......


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks really good right there. Nice pro-looking job.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

tork is that pauls air box mod?


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

yep.. was one of the first with it...

I had that on the laptop, rather than going out to take pic of mine..
Same piece... Paul makes and sells them...
He has a whole airbox, just take off the stock one, and put his on.... but, they have not been for sale yet, and these are just as easy, just unscrew the stock piece, and put his on, with the same screws...


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

figured it was lol.


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

how can i get in touch with "paul" for this air box snorkel since he makes and sells them.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OBMFBRUTE said:


> how can i get in touch with "paul" for this air box snorkel since he makes and sells them.


 
Rubberdown Customs


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

A guy I race with here local has his done like Torkmonsters and its nice.


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

10-4


----------

